# Looking for a projector



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm interested in adding a projected scene to my display. 

Any recommendations as to a good projector under $200... if there is such a thing.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

It depends on what you want to project, and to where. Also, what are you using for input - DVD player, laptop, media player?

Ebay is going to be your best bet for a projector, You're going to be looking for something with the following:

A lamp with plenty of life remaining (figure a 2000 hour life)
The input you need (VGA, S-Video, etc)
No video defects (weird colors, specks, etc)
High lumens (the higher, the better)
High contrast (the higher, the better)

With your budget, avoid the no-name projectors and go for something that will be reliable. 

Also, considering that you can often get a pretty good projector for under $100, you may want to consider getting two - one for backup or another projection.

To be honest, unless you're going to be using the projector year around (for movies and such,) you're kind of throwing your money away if you pay a lot for something you're only going to pull out once a year for a day or two. In other words, unless you're going to be doing a whole-house projection or something, don't blow your $200 in one shot.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Really?
And here I thought $200 was going cheap. 

My plan is to use it with an effects DVD and throw it up on a window or 2. 

Definitely want 2000+ lumens and at least SVGA. 

If I can get one under $100, that would be fantastic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This article might be helpful:

http://www.consumertop.com/best-projector-under-200/

Amazon.com carries a number of projectors in the $100 - $200 price range, many of which appear to have good reviews. It's just a matter of wading through all the choices.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> This article might be helpful:
> 
> http://www.consumertop.com/best-projector-under-200/
> 
> Amazon.com carries a number of projectors in the $100 - $200 price range, many of which appear to have good reviews. It's just a matter of wading through all the choices.


That list is out of date - over half of the projectors listed aren't available anymore.


Buzz said:


> Really?
> And here I thought $200 was going cheap.
> 
> My plan is to use it with an effects DVD and throw it up on a window or 2.
> ...


Ok, most out there are going to be SVGA (800x600) so you should have no problem with that. Remember that a DVDs resolution is only 720x480, so anything over SVGA is overkill UNLESS you get something with HDMI or component to run higher res files in the future (again, for most Halloween use, SVGA is perfectly fine.)

2000 lumens for this application is probably overkill, because you'll be likely projecting from a dark room anyway, but since most business projectors usually start at about 2000 lumens, you'll be ok.

In your case, once you meet the SVGA and 2K lumens criteria, lamp life is going to be the most important thing for you to look at.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I definitely recommend looking on Craig's List. A friend found five projectors for me there. All have 2500 to 3000 lumens and all ended up with REALLY low bulb hours. Retail cost on them varied from $500 to $3500 and I think the most expensive one cost me $125. (one of my favorite ones only cost $35 but my friend is a great bargainer) These projectors will last me for the next 25 years.... I got quality projectors and didn't break the bank.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going to sound like a broken record here, but I can't help it. I get my projectors from a local university's surplus auctions. If you live near a university it may be worth checking out what they do with old equipment or check publicsurplus.com. I have three projectors that are 3000 lumens and above and run at a fairly high resolution and have yet to pay over $100.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

how does this one look ? Lumens only shows 80.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Portab...0-Proyector-/141452332704?hash=item20ef374ea0


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

This one has more lumens better native resolution, but its a little more but on amazon prime.. Amazon.com: FastFox 4 inch LCD LED Projector 800*480 120 Lumen Full HD Home Theater Support HDMI VGA AV USB for Music TXT Video Movie Black Color: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Qp6pdV6YL


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

*Projector*

Just orderd on Amazon....need one for a similar issue. Once i get it and test it out to see what it does for me ill let you know. Wish me luck:xbones:


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Says 120 ANSI Lumens. 
Isn't that too dim?

Most folks recommend 2000 or higher. I have never used one so I'm not sure what 120 lumens looks like.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Just bagged an Epson EMP-821. We'll see how that works. 😃


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here's a cheap unit..never used one but the specs are better than most at this price point.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mini-HD-LED-...74142&clkid=117628158495194317&_qi=RTM2067270

*Image Brightness:	1000 Lumens* 
Model:	US Plug
Country/Region of Manufacture:	China	
MPN:	Does not apply
Features:	Built-In Speakers	
Display Technology:	LCD
Life Span:	30000 hours	
Image Aspect Ratio:	16:10
Video Inputs:	USB, SD, AV, VGA, HDMI, VGA D-Sub	
Native Resolution:	1920x1080
Audio Outputs:	Headphone Jack	
*Contrast Ratio:	1000:1*


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Professor Vlad said:


> Just orderd on Amazon....need one for a similar issue. Once i get it and test it out to see what it does for me ill let you know. Wish me luck:xbones:


cool deal, might get one myself.. i love prime, if we dont like it.. ship it back no extra cost..


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

sanityassassin said:


> I'm going to sound like a broken record here, but I can't help it. I get my projectors from a local university's surplus auctions. If you live near a university it may be worth checking out what they do with old equipment or check publicsurplus.com. I have three projectors that are 3000 lumens and above and run at a fairly high resolution and have yet to pay over $100.


I work in AV for a University and every couple of years we purge our old equipment. If you can I would definitely go this route. I would also recommend checking refurbished items at Micro Center and on ebay.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Interested in how those units work out for you.> I picked up a 80 Ansi lumen device for $45 off amazon and it works perfect for what i want it for and in the dark..


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

Check estate sales and liquidation events as well. I work in an AV department for a college and we are constantly turning over projectors. I personally like finding refurbished deals on ebay.

This looks like it is in your price range and is a good buy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-2400MP...i-HD-REMOTE-/151786262299?hash=item23572a8f1b


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

scream1973 said:


> Interested in how those units work out for you.> I picked up a 80 Ansi lumen device for $45 off amazon and it works perfect for what i want it for and in the dark..


which one did you get on amazon..


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

I have an AAXA KP-101 pico projector that I picked up for about $90 on eBay, which I use for my outdoor singing pumpkins. It's the size of a smartphone but for close in, smaller image projection such as that (pumpkins are about 10 feet away from it) it's perfect. The small size makes it easy to conceal and the image is more than bright enough and very sharp .










For my AtmosfearFX Bonechillers projection (onto a large living room picture window using a jumbo sized shower curtain as a rear projection screen) I use an Epson projector I also got on eBay for around $100. It's around 2000 lumens, more than bright enough to make the projected images clearly visible from the street, which is about 50 feet away.


----------



## Kagakora (Oct 7, 2016)

*projectors*

ViewSonic has not expensive and not bad projectors! Search the internet and opt the right model)


----------



## Toja (Oct 14, 2016)

*Opt Epson*

Opt Epson HC 3020 projector. And like you want its image brightness is 2300 lumens.


----------



## Kagakora (Oct 7, 2016)

Don't waste time with movies, go to bed and sleep calmly with the star projector. LOL
So, Epson is considered as a good projector, but ViewSonic remains for me the best projector!

http://cloodjo.com/best-home-outdoor-projectors-top-10-reviews


----------

